# Two deaths, Giant Asian and Chineese



## captainmerkin (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi I understand it is common for young nymphs to die whilst shedding their skins, but after having two of my 2nd instar mantids die I was a little upset  

both have appeared very healthy with a good appetite right up until the point of shedding where they have promptly fallen on their faces off the lid of the container and puffed up..

The skin appeared to be shedding as it was coming off in certain areas, I tried to assist where possible but with no luck (after it had been stuck for around 4 hours).

Is there anything that can be done to avoid this happening or atleast reduce the chances?

Temperature was set around 24 C and a decent level of humidity, though we did have a few nights where temperature hit 6 C and I used a heat mat to keep it up a little.

These two mantis were eating fruit flies fed on sugar ants and mosquitos as well as aphids and greenfly.

I had been watering them frequently as every day the moss was dry as bone, especially where the heat mat was envolved!

any tips to avoid it happening with the others?

Orchid mantis seems absolutely fine on the other hand


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2007)

Might be TOO dry but I doubt it. Can they hang onto the lid or are they losing their grip?


----------



## captainmerkin (Apr 11, 2007)

they seem absolutely fine hanging off the mesh on the lid, have moss in the bottom of the cup and a stick going up the side..

I will see how these others turn out, should be shedding in the next few days, will make sure they have it really nice and damp


----------



## captainmerkin (Apr 12, 2007)

well one of the other Giant asian had a very smooth shed yesterday evening so hes hoping that this was just bad luck!

The others have all moved to the roofs of their pots and have not moved for a while so I would bet I will know the results in the next 48 hrs !


----------

